# Best way to center an image on the shirt



## phalanx (Oct 16, 2008)

New to screen printing and I've read a lot about how to center a shirt on the forums, but not quite sure whats the best method. Just wondering what people have found to be the best method to use if there is no center fold line on the shirt. Thanks


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

I draw a center line down my platen with a sharpie. I am able to visually center by matching the center line with the shirt and label.

There is a tool sold by a poster called the tee square it. http://www.t-shirtforums.com/heat-press-heat-transfers/t14344.html


----------



## phalanx (Oct 16, 2008)

I will definitly try drawing a center line. Thanks a lot.


----------



## SPC (Apr 28, 2008)

Make yourself a new platen, but cut one end of it so that it comes to a point in the center. I don't know the angle of the top of my head, but when the shirt is pulled all the way on, the shoulder seams should be even with the edge then pull it back to where you need it. This will center the shirt every time, just make sure you keep the shirt straight as you pull it back.


----------



## phalanx (Oct 16, 2008)

Should I make the platen wider as well?


----------



## SPC (Apr 28, 2008)

What I made them out of 16" x 8' melamine strips that you can buy at Lowes or Home Depot. I think I cut them to 20" at the center and 18" on the sides. You can go as big as you want but at that size it pretty much fits the shoulders perfect. They have it in 4' x 8' sheets too. You can go bigger if you want to be able to print bigger.
My new press came with the platens already shaped I think it makes it much easier to center.


----------



## n.signia (Nov 21, 2007)

I also draw a center line, then I just check the shoulder seams to make sure they are even, then grab at the armpits and make sure they are even, because even when there is a center crease on the shirt, you can't always trust it, going by the arm pit seam and shoulder seams you can't go wrong.


----------



## p.ervin (Oct 19, 2008)

I always use the armpit test and remember never stretch your t-shirts just smooth and flatten.


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

Here is an article with pictures. The important thing is practice.

How to load a shirt fast, and accuratly. - Screen Printers Forums - Calibrated S.P.S. Screen Printing Supplies - Equipment


----------



## amy_schutt (May 29, 2007)

I stink at lining them up. My daughter, however, uses a t-square and a really heavy ruler that is made for holding down reed when you do basket weaving. It works really well for her as far as the making sure the screen is straight with the shirt.

Don't even ask me to line up a crest. It scares me to death. I just see dollars going in the trash at the thought of it.


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

I have a center line on the platon, center lines on my screen frames and on main frame clamp arm. I also sometimes press a centerline on my tees.


----------



## amy_schutt (May 29, 2007)

I love the T-square it and just this morning bought the thing from that same company to line up for crests. I absolutely am EXCITED and can't wait to get it. These guys have really created something I can use and that makes sense (which is sooo rare these days.)


----------

